# Just took dinner out of the oven.



## Paradox (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks and smells so good I thought it needed some quiet protection. :O Even Merlin thinks it might be good.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats not quite as effective at portioning as a good blade....but still nice...beautiful doggie too.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that a Sig Mesquito with the fake can?


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 3, 2012)

That looks delicious! And your dog is gorgeous. Husky? 

May I ask why you have a gun there though? LOL


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 3, 2012)

Just a safety note. In our house we always try to remember to turn the barrel with silencer away from the counter edge so kids can't grab it 

k.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 3, 2012)

nothing like some casserole after a little plinking


----------



## Paradox (Oct 3, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Is that a Sig Mesquito with the fake can?



It's a Ruger SR-22 with a real can.



Korin_Mari said:


> That looks delicious! And your dog is gorgeous. Husky?
> 
> May I ask why you have a gun there though? LOL



Thank you, he's a Husky mixed with some other stuff not really known.

The gun is to dispatch any potential Mac-N-Cheese thieves that may happen along to try and take our grub.  Something that wonderful deserves some protection, don't you agree?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 3, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Just a safety note. In our house we always try to remember to turn the barrel with silencer away from the counter edge so kids can't grab it
> 
> k.




lus1:
I think my Australian Shepard might snatch it up and end up shooting someone.


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know, I would use a sweet blade as a deterrent.


----------

